# Flipped my XE today



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I flipped my b-13 this morning. The roads were icy on the way to school. My car was on its side in a ditch after I had a close call with a brown pickup. The f***ing guy just drove off to even after I flipped, he didnt even stop to see if I was alright. I had to climb outside the passenger door. The police are searching for him as we speak. They pulled the car out of the ditch with a wrecker and there is some damage to driver's side door, and the mirror is dangling by the wires. The fender and gas tank door panel are scraped too. The police said I cant drive it until I get the mirror fixed and the headlamp/tail light/ indicator replaced. I think that is B.S. Sentras suck in the snow. I want to take my dad's H2 to school. Looks like I need a new car I Ididnt have to go to school because my neck hurt. I am alright though Looks like I am getting closer to aquiring a sunburst yellow spec v! Does anyone know how they handle in the snow? It would be aweful to wreck a brand new car, especially all down the passenger's side. Anyone else had bad experience with these cars in winter weather? What kind of tires perform well in these conditions?
TTYL


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

1. Glad to hear you're OK
2. Sentras do not suck in the snow. In fact at our club SnowX, my B13, Ricebox's B12 and a B15 can be depended on to place well every event. We can always get at least 2 cars in the top five.
3. What probably sucks in the snow are your tires. To drive in winter conditions you need winter tires. All seasons are mediocre at everything. If you're on summer tires you need to process some logic about that situation.
4. Spec Vs come with LSD. Welcome to undesteer land. Adjust your driving accordingly.
5. In winter (how often do you get winter in KY?) you want a winter tire with the mountain and snowflake symbol. The best wintertires for these cars, IMO, are Blizzak WS-50s or Yokohama F-720s. There are other good brands, you just have to make sure they have that Mountain & Snowflake. All of these tire use softer compounds, extra siping to evacuate water and some have some type of extra "grit" built in to grip the ice.
6. If you have winter tires keep in mind they are meant to perform on snow and ice. Overdrive them on dry pavement and you will a) wreck them and/or b) find yourself in the ditch.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks, you are one of the first to answer questions in one of my posts. Are there any tires that you can put on at the beginning of the winter season and take off near spring. We get snow and ice every week or two, so some days we have 40 degree weather with clear skies and dry roads. If I had strictly winter tires, I would have to buy a set of steelies with the winters on them and just use an impact wrench the night before I hear any warning of snow. The trouble is that the weather is not consistant and it will definetly be a pain to switch wheels every couple of days.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I put my winters on after the second snowfall and take them off in the spring. I live in the city so there's a lot of dry road driving on them. I just take it easy to extend the life of my tires when the conditions for them aren't ideal, but I'm really glad i have them on when the weather gets nasty. I realize Kentucky is more temperate but if I could expect snow and ice every couple weeks, I'd probably do the same there. Keep in mind though that I'm Canadian and a bit of a nut. I also don't like not having traction.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Many people in snowy climates keep two sets of tires, switching them in the fall and spring. I have found Dunlop D65 all-weather touring tires to be very good in the snow as long as they are new, like less than a year old, and as long as you are driving FWD. I had a similar experience to you the first time I hit ice in a FWD car, which was my second car, an 88 Accord. I spun it off the road into a field, but no damage. I reacted to the skid the way I would have in my previous RWD Datsun, and it didn't work. I dislike FWD cars in the winter for this very reason. Sure it's harder to lose traction, but when you do you lose almost all control. I can drive my RWD down the road, rear tires spinning on snow or ice, and still keep it pointed where I want.


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

i have sumitomos(SP???) htr200...215-50-13s and they handle great in the snow and rain and dry....

have 225-5-16s goodyear eagle RS-As on my Grand AM and they suck

has to do alot with how you drive ...I live in Burlington and love to drive in the snow ...its funny to watch the hill jacks sliding in their 4X4s with monster tires as I just cruise on by them....

best suggestion...slow down and leave in plenty of time...and give yourself extra room/time to stop...


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Whaa?? B13 Sentra Kick ass in the snow... if you messa round

It snowed here in Colorado the past few days..
And I have been taking it to HUGE parking lots.. and doing 360 degree turns and just spinning out.

I have mastered a 180 degree turn in a neighboorhood street.  Only if you combine the E-Brake and gas and brake all together....

But I am sorry to hear about the accident.. glad ur ok


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

damn, sorry to hear about your ride! so are you really gonna get somethin different? what are your plans for the b13 if you do? sell? part out?


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

mine went great with 4 inches of snow on the road, that was when it had the oversized snow tires on 13" rims. that was in 1994. It went better than most vehicles including a few 4-wheel drives that had bald tires! Tires are the key to any car. My mothers new 2003 camery sucks in the snow, but a guy I talked to got better tires and it goes good. Its all about the tires! 
Chris 92 classic. PS: My car now enjoys her blanket and a wrm garage now. No more winters for mine!


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

My 94 Sentra rocks in the snow! A hell of alot better than my old 84 Pontiac Sunbird.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks for your concern. I think I am just going to replace the mirror and the corner lens and tail light so that the car is driveable . The fender and driver's side door panel are all beaten up and scraped from the car laying on its side, so they will probably have to be replaced. I dont think it will be a smart investment to change all of those panels with new ones if I decide on upgrading to a newer car soon. I think I will keep driving this car until atleast the summer then hopefully I will purchase a Spec V. I dont know what I will do with this car after that. The rest of the car is in good condition and I may consider parting it out. The conponents of the car are in good shape and the car can easily become a nice car again that someone can build upon. Well I learned something new, I will have to get some new winter tires. Are all of the ones mentioned before available in 13 inch size? Thanks for your help. 
TTYL


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

> Are all of the ones mentioned before available in 13 inch size?


Sure are.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

BTW driving a 5-speed is MUCH better in the snow. By leaving the car in gear you can use engine braking and also helps prevent the front wheels from locking.


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

checkout tirerack.com
I love the summitomoes...or however you spell it...they handle great and are less expensive than most tires.....great all around value


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

i have to agree the sumitomos are a great tire . they handle fairly well in all conditions, i jus put a set on my wifes car, and i found out jus how good they are on christmas eve 02. kinda eases my mind knowin she has good tires on her car . i mean if they can handle the abuse i put em thru that day with theroads bein as shitty as they were and all the idiots out, and STILL not involve myself in a accident ( u had to be there) i must say they get my vote! o yea its on a 93 auto accord. im very happy with the tire . the tread rating the value, and they dress O SO NICE !!! i own a detailing business (for those who DONT know..


take care, and good luck ... take it easy on those streets bruh. we dont wanna lose a fellow nissan enthusiast!

glad ur OK. hope they find that guy to and get him for leaving the scene of an accident one which coulda been a LIFE THREATNIN one at that! 

J


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I went on tire rack and they only have two winter tire options avaliable for the 13inch steel rims that I want to put winter tires on. The tires are Michelin Arctic-Alpin, and Bridgestone Blizzak WS-50. How do I view the other types of tires in 13 inch size?


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Put on some good 175-185 80/13 snow tires and GO! I live in Madison Co. NC and have a decent bit of snow and ice fall. Over the past 8 years and in 5 different Sentras I have never had a problem!!! One year I was passing ditched 4x4's in 7+inches.
It has a slight tenency to piss them off!!!


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I live in Newfoundland, Canada where two years ago we had a total snowfall amount of 20 feet for the winter. Since we bought the cars new in 1995 they always preformed excellent in snow rarely getting stuck while using mediocre snow/winter tires (Canadian Tire brand). Generally they weren't studded and often used for two winters being driven on during the summer months as well.
The performance of the B13 in winter is something I really can't complain about. I always thought the car rode high and that was the reason for the good performance but after my mother bought a 2003 Rio(no worries, I still own a Sentra) and shovelling out from under it, the clearance is much higher, 1-2" and it handles just as good thanks to the better quality Hancock tires, all season at that.

Don't get me wrong, the roads here are not always in the best condition during winter storms, etc.; I guess we're just used to driving on it like that. We get some of the worst weather in Canada being the rainiest, foggiest, snowiest and windiest province.
Thanks *fcsmotorsports* for your tire suggestions, I'll look into that next year when I get the car back on the road.

In the mean time, here's a few pictures of the snow we had so far Winter 2003. A week of rain melted most of it but it's been snowing close to two weeks and it's piling back up again.

Drive Safe & Drive Slow
- Greg


----------

